# DIY Silvia LCD, PID, pre infusion mod



## 666mille (Aug 11, 2017)

I don´t want hold back my Silvia reconstruction mod. The Rancilio Silvia PID mod adds a lot of new componets and features to the Rancilio Silvia machine, like touch-display and several sensors. The reason was to improve the temperature accuracy and simplify the operation of the Silvia machine. Fact is, that under normal condition the Silvia regulates the temperature relative inaccurate and exactly this temperature inaccurance of the Silvia has an important influence on the flavor of the coffee. Additional to the temperature regulation I have added a pressure, a fluid sensor, a flow sensor and a membrane regulator. Of course shall all set-actual data from the sensors are shown and set on the display. All this together is my MySilvia Rancilio Silvia PID mod.









You can read the full project under the following link:

https://mille.click/rancilio-silvia-pid-lcd/

or

https://mille.click

regards

Holger


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow,incredible what is possible to do with miss silvia when you are on the ball


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Top work there.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Quicker to market than the decent espresso de1! - well played ;-)


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Excellent mate well done


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice with the screen!


----------

